# Give Me Strength!



## Sukerkin (Aug 12, 2010)

For crying out loud, people, what kind of world are we making when cluster munitions, nuclear bombs and poison gasses exist and are used but at the same time this kind of nonsense happens:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-10952429


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 12, 2010)

Putting the Nanny back in Nanny-State.


----------



## Featherstone (Aug 12, 2010)

they must have seen the amazing movie, Death by Spoon, a 2.5 hour long epic of how one man is slowly killed by a spoon. wielding demonic maniac! 

For your not so viewing pleasure if you wish, some adult content, language: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y&feature=fvw


----------



## Slipper (Aug 12, 2010)

Perhaps they were worried the couple would start spooning?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## CoryKS (Aug 12, 2010)

Guy of Gisborne:  Why a spoon, cousin?  Why not an axe?
Sheriff of Nottingham:  Because it's DULL, you twit.  It'll hurt more.

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 13, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Guy of Gisborne:  Why a spoon, cousin?  Why not an axe?
> Sheriff of Nottingham:  Because it's DULL, you twit.  It'll hurt more.
> 
> Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves



Lol I love that movie.


Regarding this topic.  Wow.  Just wow.  Better start looking out for roadside Spoonings. A whole new wave of terrorism.


----------



## Athelus (Aug 13, 2010)

It's a slippery slope, first all metal cutlery is banned, then they outlaw sporks. Then you have Cutlery dealers inside cricket grounds flogging their wares for scandolous prices. It all eventually leads to a Silverware Revolution and the blood will wash through the streets of all cricket ground city's.

You heard about it here first.

This post is in no way affiliated with the Underground Movement of Sporks'n'Forks


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 13, 2010)

Brought to you from the country who gave us the "stabless knife" not too long ago.

Sukerkin, pretty soon you're going to have to leave your _tachi_ at home when you go to watch cricket.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 13, 2010)

I love the end of the article where it states that they would have offered them plastic spoons, and they were planning on contacting the couple to explain the reason behind their policy. Ahem, 1: the lady said she couldn't risk leaving the metal spoons because they were borrowed, and 2: what kind of idjit doesn't understand the "reason"--it's just carried to ridiculous extremes.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 13, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Brought to you from the country who gave us the "stabless knife" not too long ago.
> 
> Sukerkin, pretty soon you're going to have to leave your _tachi_ at home when you go to watch cricket.
> 
> ...


 
Didn't take long for the Brit bashing to start. 

 Neither the country not the government brought in a stabless knife, an individual 'invented' it and it hasn't sold anywhere. Besides this incident is in a different country which has a different language and different government.


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 13, 2010)

Eh. It was your press that made an issue of the incident.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2010)

MY GOD MAN!!!!

Spoon is the Battle cry of the tick








Can you blame them for not letting them in


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 13, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Didn't take long for the Brit bashing to start.


 
Much longer than it took you to bash me, Tez  Or are you OK with Archangel M's nanny state comment? Yes, that's much less scathing than what I said :lol: 



> Neither the country not the government brought in a stabless knife, an individual 'invented' it and it hasn't sold anywhere. Besides this incident is in a different country which has a different language and different government.


 
Colloquially it's completely fine to refer to "the country" when talking about the stabless knife. People do that all the time even if something isn't "officially" set forth by the government. Maybe it would have been more accurate for me to have said "From the same KINGDOM that brought us the stabless knife."

My apologies about thinking the story was from England, however. Sometimes it's hard to tell the difference between the English and the Welsh. >zing< 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2010)

Here we go again


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Stupid people do stupid things, no country has a monopoly on stupid, just that some take delight in pointing out how stupid everyone must be because of individuals stupidity. A couple of stupid Welshmen have nothing to do with an English designer who thought he could make a few quid by inventing a knife for use in mental hospitals and prisons. So the guy is naive, where is the harm in that? At leat he thought of doing something to try and end knife crime however silly, more than the government has done. So easy to condemn, so hard to actually come up with ideas that actually work though.

Calling us a nanny state is pointless tbh, calling you a communist country is just as accurate. And you wonder why we bite back every so often on other threads and on here. My prayer is that we get a leader who will pull our soldiers out from fighting in your wars while you condescend and patronise us. Yeah another f****** bad day in Afghan and we get this bollocks, 'nanny state', you have no idea at all.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Stupid people do stupid things, no country has a monopoly on stupid, just that some take delight in pointing out how stupid everyone must be because of individuals stupidity. A couple of stupid Welshmen have nothing to do with an English designer who thought he could make a few quid by inventing a knife for use in mental hospitals and prisons. So the guy is naive, where is the harm in that? At leat he thought of doing something to try and end knife crime however silly, more than the government has done. So easy to condemn, so hard to actually come up with ideas that actually work though.
> 
> Calling us a nanny state is pointless tbh, calling you a communist country is just as accurate. And you wonder why we bite back every so often on other threads and on here. My prayer is that we get a leader who will pull our soldiers out from fighting in your wars while you condescend and patronise us. Yeah another f****** bad day in Afghan and we get this bollocks, 'nanny state', you have no idea at all.


 
It was a bad day for everyone and a lot of people on both sides of the Atlantic are not happy about it one little bit :asian:


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 13, 2010)

It seems to me that there is a bit of "you can dish it out but you can't take it" around here at times. Condescension and Patronization? Please we are put paint-by-numbers amateurs in that European art-form.

Coalition deaths in Afghanistan by country

USA: 1,140
UK: 327
Canada: 150
Germany: 47
France: 45

Lets not play games with the value of who's soldiers lives are worth more here...

PS-An American didn't start this thread.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 13, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Stupid people do stupid things, no country has a monopoly on stupid, just that some take delight in pointing out how stupid everyone must be because of individuals stupidity. A couple of stupid Welshmen have nothing to do with an English designer who thought he could make a few quid by inventing a knife for use in mental hospitals and prisons. So the guy is naive, where is the harm in that? At leat he thought of doing something to try and end knife crime however silly, more than the government has done. So easy to condemn, so hard to actually come up with ideas that actually work though.


 
Tez, you obviously just don't get American humor. It's often marked by an appreciation for the absurd, skewering the establishment, humo(u)r found in everyday experiences and eccentricity. Things people like you Welsh, er... English wouldn't understand 

>zing<

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> It seems to me that there is a bit of "you can dish it out but you can't take it" around here at times. Condescension and Patronization? Please we are put paint-by-numbers amateurs in that European art-form.
> 
> Coalition deaths in Afghanistan by country
> 
> ...


 

Its not a case of who's lives are worth more and I'm really sick of the games some of you play on here, twisting words and meanings to makes something else. Some poor sod makes a pointless knife and you mock and jeer, at least however misguided he was he was trying to do something for good, not sitting at a computer making snide remarks. Two stupid people take a health and safety thing too far and instead of laughing at them we get pompous posts and comments about other countries. How good does it feel to be superior to idiots?

Oh and it's not the lives of one that worth more than another, its the death of a good friend and colleague who had lost both legs from the hip, an arm, a hand and a quarter of brain.   

For future insults I'm half Scottish and half Dutch.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> For future insults I'm half Scottish and half Dutch.


 
No insult intended here

That is the first time I have ever heard someone outside of the US refer to themselves as anything other than where they were from

For the record Im over half German (some of that Prussian) and the rest is Scottish, Irish and a dash of British.

The reason this interests me is because a lady, that I once knew who was from Germany use to laugh at me because I would say I was mostly German. Her response; Only in America

Everywhere else they just say they are from the country they were born in, she was German, friends of hers were Swedish, Spanish, English, Chinese, Japanese, etc. Only the Americans that she knew responded with their heritage.

My wife is always Chinese. The only addition to that might be Han People and she understands my heritage but still does not get why a whole lot of Americans, myself included, dont just say American. My response to her, OH Sure. Easy for you to say, your country is over 6000 years old mine is not even 300 yet 

OK, enough of a post derailment for now :EG:


----------



## Athelus (Aug 14, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> For future insults I'm half Scottish and half Dutch.



So you like fatty foods, are bad at sports and can speak more languages than most people?

As a scotsman I can make that scots statement 

Can't really find an insult for Dutch though go figure.

*This post is purely for comedy and is in no way meant to infer an oppinion.*


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Athelus said:


> So you like fatty foods, are bad at sports and can speak more languages than most people?
> 
> As a scotsman I can make that scots statement
> 
> ...


 

Fit yer saying? I'm a stange quean?

I don't like deep fried Mars bars but love Scotch pies with chips and gravy!

Here people don't tend to say they are British, they will say they are Scottish, Welsh, Irish etc but that is the countries they are from. Calling them English tends to earn you a thump. Though it's fairly obvious of course by their accents! In England its gets further divided by whether they are from the North or the South, some of that can get quite acrimonious tbh as the North tends to have a chip on it's shoulder thinking the South gets the money, jobs etc.
It can be quite a serious thing where you come from in the UK, perceptions of what you are are linked to where you come from and what accent you have. There is a lot of resentment in Scotland and Wales as well as Cornwall about how England treats them and most know about the Irish. At one point in Wales and Cornwall second homes owned by the English were being burned down.
Nationalism is alive and well in the UK and it's not about being British!


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 14, 2010)

Coming to you soon.

"BAN the Butter-knife"


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Of course they may have been influenced by the film 'Slumdog Millionaire' where staff from a bogus charity removes with spoons the eyes of orphans because blind beggers make more money.

You see while you are laughing or groaning at absurdities in this country in another country it may be a reality. This was a film scene but based on reality which is something that upset a lot of Indians by all accounts. The film wasn't popular with a lot of people.... I can see why!


----------

